# Fressen Moderlieschen Algen?



## R8. (24. Juni 2010)

Fressen Moderlieschen Algen

freue mich über schnelle und gute Antworten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

hallo felixreh


> Das Moderlieschen ernährt sich überwiegend von tierischem und pflanzlichem Plankton.
> Auch Kleintiere, wie Hüpferlinge und Wasserflöhe werden gerne von der Wasseroberfläche aufgenommen.


aus  forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?threadid=5931



> hre Ernährung gestaltet sich recht vielseitig, sie reicht von Zooplankton über Mückenlarven und Algen bis hin zu Wasserflöhen und Hüpferlingen.


aus www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/fische-teich/moderlieschen.html


----------



## Bebel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

Hi

Falls Du mit Moderlieschen eine Algenplage beseitigen willst, hast Du jedoch schlechte Karten, das funktioniert nicht! 

Gegen Mückenlarven helfen sie jedoch gut. Sie fangen sogar ausgewachsene Mücken und springen, dafür dass sie so klein sind, ganz schön hoch - ist hübsch anzusehen.

LG Bebel


----------



## R8. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen Moderlieschen Algen?*

Naja ich habe am rand unter wasser bissel algen und ich dachte das die bissel da rumknappern viel müssen sie nicht machen ! aber wenn sie mückenlarven fressen  

naja vielen dank für eure Infos ! und sorry das ich alles kleingeschrieben habe musste schnellgehen mit handy


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

Hallo Felix,

aber nicht im 50-Liter-Teich, gell


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

:evil nach Christines Antwort guck ich in dein Profil und finde:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26895

nun frage ich mich aber wirklich,  was deine Frage soll, 
*und ärgere mich das ich überhaupt geantwortet habe!!*

*"gute"* Antworten in deinem Sinn wirst du hier kaum erhalten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

@Andrea,
das kann ich verstehen, daß du dich ärgerst.
@Felix,


> aber mir egal ich verlass das forum bye


von Wort halten hältst du aber nicht viel?
Noch zwei Sätze von mir: Da du ja unbelehrbar bist und unbedingt Fische willst,
hol dir doch bitte deine Informationen, die du hören willst von Deinem "Fachverkäufer",
und mach nicht immer wieder neue Threads auf, um die kompetenten Forianer damit zu
nerven.Ich finde dieses Forum das beste was es gibt. 
@Christine
gibt es eigentlich keine Möglichkeiten solche "Spezialisten" irgendwie zu markieren,
damit nicht immer wieder andere Forianer drauf rein fallen.
Ich finde jedem soll geholfen werden, aber nur wenn man auch wirklich Hilfe will.
LG Markus
P.S. Felix, dran denken Wort halten.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fressen  Moderlieschen Algen?*

*Hallo Ihrs,

ja - das ist ärgerlich, wenn man seine Zeit so verschwendet, aber ein Blick auf das Mini-Userprofil auf der linken Seite hätte genügt: Das steht Teichgröße: 50L.

Und damit schließen wir das Thema ab.*


----------

